# How Many.



## ace (Oct 9, 2002)

Just wondered how many of our 
Martial Talk Brothers & Sisters
Are planing on competeing in MMA

Im 1-0 as is 1  of my training Partners.
A couple others are in training but .
Not Ready..

Let me know???????????


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 9, 2002)

I want to but I have a lot more training to do befrore I consider myself ready.


----------



## ace (Oct 9, 2002)

Keep Training.
U will know when U ae Ready.

Thank u for sharing.

More please


----------



## Seigi (Oct 10, 2002)

Same here, i'm still doing Kickboxing & working towards MMA?
I need more entering & ground work first.


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

Keep Traning 

If U ever make up to Buffalo
We do lots of  ground work.

Train hard & never give up.
:boing1: 
More please


----------



## JDenz (Oct 11, 2002)

I hope to fight agian soon =-0.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 11, 2002)

It's an idea, I've thought about it alot but my first goal is to get ready for a Muay Thai fight in Thailand.  After that I'll either keep fighting in Muay Thai or start training for MMA... my problem is I feel like I'm getting older and older every day and time is running out to have to many realistic goals.  

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## ace (Oct 11, 2002)

I think Thai is great stuff.

Verry Tuff.

Good luck in Thailand 
MMA won't be as tuff on the body.
U do get hit but U do not have to stand 
& go all out on the feet.


Thai is ruff i've been a fan of it for years.
But those guy take & give a beating.
Good Stuff Real Good Stuff.

More please


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 11, 2002)

Yes it's pretty tough on my body, I'm in a constant state of healing this injury or that injury.  I'm 29 now and find it takes me a long time to heal now too.  I just wish I could train hard everyday and not worry about stupid injuries slowing me down.

I train in MMA as well and agree that it isn't as hard on the body as Muay Thai. 

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Oct 12, 2002)

i am to lol and i just grapple.  lol i have broken a toe, I think my nose is broke, my ear swelled up into something inhuman (but damn it looks tough) messed up my knee bad and my ankle pretty good.  All that in like 4 months lol.  And Ace is just as bad, dislocated big toe, and thumb, ankle injury head injurys (usjjf)


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 12, 2002)

Ya..... I know that if I toned down my training I would stop having to take time off to heal torn ligaments etc. but if I'm not training hardcore it just doesn't seem as fun.  And I wear one of those wussie ear covers things to keep my ears from turning into cauliflower when I grapple, but hey if you like the look you go for yours haha.  Personally I don't want funky ears, it would ruin my pretty boy image!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Oct 12, 2002)

Ya I had it a little bit before but now it is bad.  I have been wearing one latley but I just broke it my ear is in a bad state of hurt lol.  It is all good though part of the game plus then people are afried of me at tournaments lol.  TO bad the girls are afried of it to.  Good thing I was never good looking to begin with lol.  No image to ruin lol.  We almost always go pretty hard and we train like madmen lol.


----------



## ace (Oct 13, 2002)

I have taken some abuse in Life
& M.A. My right ear is sore but Jdenz ear
Is much tuffer than my Own.

Ankels, shoulders ,Ribs  knees Elbows

If it's a body part of mine
 it is sore sometime in the week
But once im on the Mat the pain is gone.

I feel like i can Just Go & Go & go.

Jdenz & i have spared up to 2:45 min.s
With little to know rest.

It's great training.
:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## J-kid (Oct 13, 2002)

I am just turning 16 with alot of mixed martial art experience in Judo/Jujutsu Boxing Muay-Thia  kickboxing , Wrestling And AJW American Jacket Wrestling.  I am going to do  MMA fights when i hit 18 and its legal.  I have done alot of fighting from around my nieghbor hood.  I am the UNF   Ultimate Neighborhood fighting champion ,  Maybe one day will also be the UFC champ for the world .    Any ways  gotta train hard.  GOOD luck to the rest of your on your training .   And O ya today i grappled vs 5 people around my age at once and won LOL ,  It was like a cheap Kung-fu movie but instead with Judo Jujutsu and Wrestling,  They came at me from all angles and at first took me to the ground i over powered them and they flew off me as i bridged ,  Then one by one they came at me i threw them.  It was great wish i had a camra .  Cheers injoy  your training and fighting.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 13, 2002)

ya I got to get Primo rolling for a long time so he gets tired and I can start to beat him so it brings are submissions total closer like 1000000000-3 lol


----------



## Zujitsuka (Oct 13, 2002)

I'd like to give it a go one day but I'm almost 33 so I definitely have to reeavaluate this.  Especially since I have family responsibilities and a busy work schedule.  As the good book says, "The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak."

At the very least, I'm still going to train in MMA so that I can be the most complete martial artist and combat athlete that I can be.  Even if I'm too dag on old to be a contender.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey I am 25 and just had my first kid (well my g/f had her lol)  I work 8-10 hours a day, Take care of faimly stuff and still try to train 5-6 days a week.  If you have a g/f that will support your training it is never to late to do anything.  Good luck with your training


----------



## Carbon (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey Judo-Kid if you ever get on TV and fight in a MMA match let me know lol.

I would like to see you fight, and better yet if you want I can try and arrange a match between you and tank abbot since I just like watching him knock out little kids 

This might be offensive but I thought that is why I was here?


----------



## ace (Oct 17, 2002)

That's a pretty pennie to pay.


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't like MMA, mostly becuase I never bothered to learn how to grapple...I bite and stuff if I'm grappled, and they don't allow that in the "NHB" competitions (do they?).  And I'll admit, because I'm long and skinny, it was just easier for me to learn how to hit hard.
I have been training for boxing, but I want to get my black belt in Kenpo first before I train just for the boxing ring.  I really love boxing though.
:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 18, 2002)

& it's never to late to learn to Grappel.
If MMA is not Your thing thats fine to.

The last time i checked they don't allow biteing in Boxing.

While Wrestling is not a major factor in Boxing count ho many
Times they clinch.

This is Grappling Range.

I've Seen Boxers get into a clinch
Drive U to the Ropes & strike till the Ref breaks it a part.

Tall & Skinny The Guard is good for Long legs!
Royce is Tall & Skinny.

Again MMA may not be fore U
But Grappling is good for everyone.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 18, 2002)

Tall and skinny= good guard


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 21, 2002)

Tall and skinny=good guard.
I didn't know that.  Why?  And I am right that it is easier to get arm bars and stuff and a guy with longer limbs, right?

Just as a side note, I thought you guys might think this is funny:
"Judo" Gene LeBell taught at Kenpo Camp '99 in Las Vegas.  At the end, he asked if anyone was willing to get choked out.  So of course, I jumped right up there.
So he locks up the choke, and I'm thinking, "Hey, this ain't so bad, it doesn't even hurt..." and then my mouth made this weird GRAKK sound.  "That couldn't be good..." was the last thing that went through my head.
The next thing I knew, I was in a tunnel with a train heading right for me.  Nowhere to run.
I came to, and after my head cleared, Mr. LeBell asked me, "So, kid.  Did you have any dreams while you were out?"   And I said, "Yeah, I dreamed that a train was coming to hit me."  Everybody in the room started laughing.  Mr. LeBell smiled and sent me to sit down.
So I asked this guy Marcus, "Hey, why's everyone laughing?"
"Because," he answered, "When you went out, he said you went down like a freight train hit you!"
:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 21, 2002)

With long legs it is easy to keep people off of you to get space makes sweeps easier.  Lots of other things.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *Just wondered how many of our
> Martial Talk Brothers & Sisters
> ...



When you say compete, what venue do you guys compete in? Are there MMA tournaments? 

7sm


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

Is the Event i fought in.

I was in the 4th show

The one i fought in was not a turnament
They also had Submisson matches & KickBoxing. 

The event was in a ring.
it's been 7 months
since thay event i am so 
Ready to fight again


I was working on geting in one in Nov.
But that fell thru.

So it proababl won't happen
untill 2003.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 21, 2002)

I have fought MMA at the AUd in buffalo (where the sabers used to play)  I have competed at NAGA, (grappling only) as well as USJJF(striking and grappling).


----------



## Nyoongar (Oct 21, 2002)

I'd like to but at the moment it's more fantasy than reality.


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

><><><
If , When your times comes U will know


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *I have taken some abuse in Life
> & M.A. My right ear is sore but Jdenz ear
> ...



Yikes, holy true dedication Batman!!!  Way to go fellas, it's a dirty, disfiguring, body maiming job but someone gotta do it 
Call me a pussy if you want, but I don't know that I'd want to meet up with you boys in a dark alley at night. That is, unless I'm strapped :2pistols:


:wink1:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 30, 2002)

Ya Well we are not that tough just dedicated lol.


----------

